# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I Am God?

## DreamHighlander

In a lucid dream I had this week, i flew to space and asked to see an entity. Then appeared a being with my image. It was me, but with transparent color, like a ghost. I asked who he was and he said he was God. Curious. Has this happened to you? Is my mind saying that I am my God?

----------


## Scionox

We are all gods of our own dreamworld, that's pretty much it!  :poof:

----------


## JoannaB

I believe that the we are all god in our dream is quite apt: we are the creators of our dream world and can have God like control and powers in lucid dreams. Also for example in Christianity, those of us who are Christian believe that the Holy Spirit is within each of us, so each of us has God within us too. Also maybe you did not know what face to give to God in your dream, and so you gave him the first face that was readily available in your memory, your own.  :smiley:  Of course, it is also possible that this dream is a warning/caution from your subconscious telling you that you are not humble enough, too vain, etc.

----------


## DreamHighlander

> Of course, it is also possible that this dream is a warning/caution from your subconscious telling you that you are not humble enough, too vain, etc.



That is not the case, at all. I am the most simple guy there is.
Maybe, as you said, it's the God of my dream, which is me.

----------


## JoannaB

> That is not the case, at all. I am the most simple guy there is.
> Maybe, as you said, it's the God of my dream, which is me.



As always with dream interpretation ideas by others, I strongly believe that they can only be on target if they seem right to you. Thus, if that last idea of mine does not appear right to you, you should definitely reject it. However, since I barely know you I cannot forsee which interpretation ideas might possibly hit target. I am not psychic.  :smiley:  I am glad that at least one of the ideas offered had some potential to be helpful.

----------


## Darkmatters

What did you expect him to look like? We're all made in the image of god right, and he can appear as whatever he wants - smoldering hedges etc. I guess you just didn't rate any of the spectacular effects reserved for biblical prophets et al.

Ok, to be a little more serious - it seems like asking to see an entity means you've read about people asking to speak with 'higher entities' etc in lucid dreams - and even though you didn't ask to speak to one, you may have been thinking in terms of 'higher entities' which activated a God schema. Seems logical to me anyway. And keep in mind you saw what it looked like before asking who it was, so maybe at that point your subconscious hadn't decided on a name for it until you asked and put it on the spot. It also seems logical to me if you ask your subconscious to dream up an 'entity' to speak with it might show you a reflection of yourself, since that's what DCs are anyway. 

Just my 2¢

----------


## element5

Well, you are god. So am I. So is everyone else. everything around us is god! Anything and everything is god.  :wink2:

----------


## NightDrifter

You are God... in your dreams. You can do anything in your dreams.

----------


## Darkmatters

What the title of this thread reminds me of:

----------


## Saizaphod

That sounds friggin awesome! I always try to meet humanoids with different skin colors while lucid dreaming, they're just so cool. ::D:  I wish my "God" in LD world is similiar to yours... or Morgan Freeman

----------

